# PDF Fillable form for panel schedule



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thought it be nice to have, even better if it was able to be filled out on my phone.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Can you print from your phone?


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

backstay said:


> Can you print from your phone?


If the printer is connected to a wi-fi network like my house yes, otherwise I would just email it to the shop.


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

Another good thing to have as a Fillable PDF form is a T&M form


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nobody has done this or something like this?


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a spreadsheet for schedules. It's excel though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FCR1988 said:


> I have a spreadsheet for schedules. It's excel though.



X2. I adjust the column width and row height to match what the panel requires.


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> X2. I adjust the column width and row height to match what the panel requires.


I was looking to do a universal schedule where the font would adjust to the space allotted. Then be able to print it to whatever dimension I chose.


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

kalexv12 said:


> I was looking to do a universal schedule where the font would adjust to the space allotted. Then be able to print it to whatever dimension I chose.


You can easily do that in excel. Might be able to do it in adobe. If you do have adobe, the easiest thing is to make the schedule in excel, PDF it, the in adobe, select forms. Adobe has a feature where it will search the file for what looks like "form fields" and put the text boxes there.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I made tables in Word, one for single phase and one for three phase. There's probably a more graceful way to do it but it works for me.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

FCR1988 said:


> I have a spreadsheet for schedules. It's excel though.


THAT'S the style. :thumbsup:

Spread sheets also permit circuit load calculations.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

When I built my first excel template I set it up to fit inside of the laminated schedule holder on a Cutler Hammer PRL1. I have kept the same same size ever since.. Most of the ones I do now I laminate and either tape it to the door, or punch a hole in it and tyrap it to an adjacent conduit. The only times I really mess with the size for the description fields is for Heat Trace panels since the descriptions can be lengthy...


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I have one but don't know how to link to it here. I see an option to email but nothing on linking it.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> I have one but don't know how to link to it here. I see an option to email but nothing on linking it.


Can you upload to Dropbox or Google Drive and copy/paste link?


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Go to codemath.com He has a load of panel schedules in PDF form that you can download and fill in. I use the square d 42 circuit one and have clear vinyl adhesive backed pockets that fit them perfectly.


----------

